# Dish Pointer for the iPhone



## Chris Blount

Point your iPhone anywhere towards the sky and see all the satellites lined up, on the live video screen! At a glance, you'll see where the satellite is and whether any trees or buildings are blocking the line of sight. Think of multi-lnb dishes and now you know where to place your dish best. Doing a site survey and setting up a dish is going to be a piece of cake with this app. This is a truly useful augmented reality app for the professional and diy enthusiast alike.

The app uses the gps, accelerometer, and the compass of the new iPhone 3GS. Just move the phone up and down and left and right and the satellite arc will follow the live video on the display. The compass has a bit of a lag though, so when doing quick sideways movements the satellite arc is trying to catch up but then settles to the correct position.

Expect this app to be released with the iPhone OS 3.1 update. In the meantime check out the other DishPointer apps.

More info and video located here: http://www.dishpointer.com/2009/augmented-reality-satellite-finder/


----------



## Mertzen

Very very nice app indeed and would very helpful in the field.
I can see discussions arise " The tech said is couldn't be done but I showed him"
Too bad I only have the 3G


----------



## kevinturcotte

I doubt this would work with the iPod Touch?


----------



## Mertzen

kturcotte said:


> I doubt this would work with the iPod Touch?


Since it doesn't have a compass it doubt it as well, plus even so it would need to be in wifi range.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Mertzen said:


> Since it doesn't have a compass it doubt it as well, plus even so it would need to be in wifi range.


That's not going to happen here, anymore than the iPhone would find a cell signal lol


----------



## Chris Blount

Only works with the 3GS.


----------



## gully_foyle

Mertzen said:


> Since it doesn't have a compass it doubt it as well, plus even so it would need to be in wifi range.


No GPS either.


----------



## vertigo235

Pretty cool.


----------



## jsmuga

vertigo235 said:


> Pretty cool.


nice looking app


----------



## tkrandall

OMG - what a neat tool!!! I posted something years ago about wishing there was some sort of viewfinder that you could look through and see the trees and sats at the same time. This is very cool. Has anybody here tested it in a real life scenario?


----------



## dreadlk

Pretty nice app for installers, I dont think it will be of much use for the average person, its not going to help you align the dish, it only gives you a rough idea where the satellite is.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I downloaded all 3 Dish Pointer apps last week while helping a buddy do an install. We were kind of in a hurry (losing daylight) so I didn't get to mess with them too much... But from what I could tell, they were fairly slick.


----------



## jaydawggy

dreadlk said:


> Pretty nice app for installers, I dont think it will be of much use for the average person, its not going to help you align the dish, it only gives you a rough idea where the satellite is.


It probably isn't a huge help at home but for those of us who set our dishes up when camping it can be a lifesaver! Right now, I get on the roof of my travel trailer with one of the squelching pointers between the dish and the receiver along with someone inside the trailer yelling out to me how strong the signal is and which satellite I've found. For me, 90% of the job is done once the right satellite is found. I can see how this would be great if it works as advertised.


----------



## Draconis

Now that's just too cool, pity I do not have a iPhone. 

Maybe it's time to go shopping for one.


----------



## Richard King

Can you have an IPhone without the phone service and use this application?


----------



## barryb

Downloading right now... thank you Chris. 

Looking forward to the 3.1 update!


----------



## DoyleS

Dang, how am I going to explain this App on my wife's new 3GS? I only have a 3G and cannot upgrade my phone until next March.


----------



## double

wow that is nice


----------



## mutelight

kturcotte said:


> That's not going to happen here, anymore than the iPhone would find a cell signal lol


So it is in the works then? lulz


----------



## NCMAT

The Dishpointer Augmented Reality app for the iPhone has been approved and is now available.


----------



## Chris Blount

We usually don't do this but the folks at DishPointer gave us a coupon for a free DishPointer Pro app.

If you post in this thread, your name will go into a hat to win the coupon. It's a $19.99 value!

We will take entries up until 11pm ET 9-25-09 (Friday evening).

Remember, you must have a iPhone 3GS!

Good luck!

Many thanks to the folks at *DishPointer.Com*!


----------



## AppliedAggression

awesome, toss me in!


----------



## apexmi

Cool, Please count me in


----------



## sp44

Count me in!


----------



## cbayus

Count me in!! I really could use this app.


----------



## Justin23

Damn I only have a 3G....oh well... :shrug:


J


----------



## oenophile

Please count me in -- sounds like a great app to take on the old tailgate (darn, where do I point this thing?!).


----------



## pfp

Count me in!

Thanks


----------



## bsmith_tsu

Awesome!


----------



## barryb

Count me in...


----------



## jclarke9999

Cool, I could use it for sure.


----------



## jmf243

I'm in


----------



## PDR

I'll take a shot too.

Thanks


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

I would love this on my iPhone 3GS (using T-Mobile  )


----------



## tcusta00

Cool!


----------



## jimrobinette

I'm in!


----------



## dreadlk

I am actually thinking of selling my 3G and getting a 3GS for the voice dialing feature, but I have been hesitant because of the $$ involved. 

This app is now really making me want to squeeze the trigger, has anybody gotten this yet and can they confirm that it works as good as advertised??


----------



## Rockywwf

Count me in too! I have the 3GS


----------



## SockMonkey

Hey, what the heck, count me in! I've got a 3GS!


----------



## zcasper

I'm in.


----------



## lf001

I have a 3gs and would like to have it!


----------



## 408SJC

Just upgraded my original iphone to a 3gs, would be great addition to the very few apps I have


----------



## MarkMac

Sounds like a cool app for my 3GS.


----------



## dennisj00

Count me in!


----------



## tekie99

count me in for free anything..


----------



## sshams95

I'm in


----------



## gbertler

Count me in also. Pretty please.


----------



## DBordello

Ping.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Thanks guys! I'm in please


----------



## jungleland

Count me in...Thanks..


----------



## kevincaudill

count me in also!


----------



## Phil T

I want one!


----------



## david.hold

add my entry please


----------



## oenophile

(amazing how many folks have the 3GS here! :>)


----------



## Dokman

Count me in to


----------



## haggis444

"Augmented Reality", how cool is that? Count me in!


----------



## Bugsy654

Toss my name in the hat.


----------



## daveriv

Count me in - would love it!


----------



## Motorheadbanger

I'm in


----------



## Mikemok1981

Add me in the mix as well please.


----------



## ndark

Add me please. I want in.



haggis444 said:


> "Augmented Reality", how cool is that? Count me in!


Here is the first augmented reality app for the iPhone. It is pretty cool and it is free. It is an easter egg so you have to follow the instructions in the link to activate it. It is for the Yelp! app.

http://mashable.com/2009/08/27/yelp-augmented-reality/


----------



## sat4r

put my name in the hat


----------



## popvideo

Please count me in as well.

popvideo


----------



## mckeemike505

Add my name to the list


----------



## jsmuga

I downloaded the app this morning. Great app. I can tell exactly what trees or limbs I might have trouble with in the future.:biggthump


----------



## bearcatzack

in plz


----------



## Littledude

I would like to be added for consideration also


----------



## RollTide1017

Count me in too please!


----------



## Inches

Please count me in.

Thanks.


----------



## RDH416

toe in the water for me too please.


----------



## jnelson1000

Hope I win!


----------



## crabtrp

Hi!


----------



## MizzouTiger

That would be a handy tool to have on the old iPhone. Put me in!!


----------



## chewey

Woot!


----------



## Steveo369

Excellent! I have an iPhone 3Gs and would love to win this app! Please enter me into the drawing!


----------



## Alebob911

Throw me in the hat as well.


----------



## jwd45244

Moi, aussi!


----------



## sumguyinfl18

Count me in too please!!


----------



## gunnarliden

Me too


----------



## CKNAV

Count me in too please!


----------



## krkeeton

count me in


----------



## dreadlk

Has anybody confirmed with a working dish that the software actually produces accurate results! I love the GUI but at the end of the day if I put a dish up that just clears the trees according to this app and find out that it does not clear the trees I would be really pissed. IOW if its not reasonably accurate then its going to be a frustration.


----------



## caimakale

Count me in too!


----------



## Chris Blount

Entries are now closed. I will announce the winner in the next hour or so.


----------



## Chris Blount

We have a winner!

I decided to go with the low tech approach. I wrote everyone's name down, cut up the paper and placed all the names in a hat. The video shows who won.

The video is nothing fancy. I used my iPhone. Very raw video but it does the trick. 

Congrats!

*Drawing Video in MP4 format*


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

ndark said:


> Add me please. I want in.


Congrats!


----------



## ndark

Awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## dreadlk

dreadlk said:


> Has anybody confirmed with a working dish that the software actually produces accurate results! I love the GUI but at the end of the day if I put a dish up that just clears the trees according to this app and find out that it does not clear the trees I would be really pissed. IOW if its not reasonably accurate then its going to be a frustration.


I did some reading on this over on the Satguys forum and it seems like the accuracy is in question. Thats kind of what I thought. IMO I doubt that the iphones Compass and tilt sensor are good enough for this to produce usable results. It may give you a nice general idea but I doubt that what you see in the Demo video is accurate, if the trees are that close I think you would be in for a let down if you decided that the info on your iphone was good enough to know that the dish will just clear that tree line


----------



## dreadlk

So any further news, has someone used it yet?


----------



## dreadlk

Got the 3GS and got Dishpointer.
It's not bad, it's great for getting a fairly accurate idea of how the dish will clear buildings and structures but it's not 100% accurate, but good enough that if you get a clear margin between any blockages you know that your good to go, and if it shows that it's very close to the tree's etc you know that you should be looking for a new location.


----------



## NickyB

Just saw an article on OSNews (sorry, I can't post the link but its on their front page) about how Allan is trying to get rid of competition. (DishLoc)

What does everyone think, should this be allowed? It seems a little underhanded to me. Other then the basic idea (helping you locate and point your dish) the two apps seem quite different, other then DishLoc having more features and being less expensive.

Nicky


----------



## dreadlk

I like Dishloc, it looks pretty cool, I see no reason why there can't be many apps that do this kind of thing, all of them suffer from the same inaccuracys but at least they give you a rough idea where to install a Dish.


----------



## tkrandall

I just loaded the Dishpointer iPhone app on my wife's new 3Gs, but it seem to place the Clarke belt low int the sky. It has the Clarke belt in the trees where I currently get signal for the last 8 years. I need to get up on the porch roof by the dish and check for sure.

Has anyone else seen this phenomenon? i.e.l have they tried to correlate that the dishpointer shows to what a traditional inclinomenter would show?


----------

